# Brand new hot water heaters



## jmp35766 (Mar 7, 2019)

HOT WATER HEATERS- BRAND NEW IN BOX

1. 38 Gallon - Lowboy Energy Saver Electric Residential Water Heater, 240V
Retail: 932.89 after tax 
$500
Brand new in box

2. Bradford White RE250T6-1NCWW 50 Gallon Upright Electric Water Heater, 240 Volt/4500 Watts

Retail: 909.00 before tax 
$500 
Brand new in box 

979-479-0865 
Located in Bay City, Texas



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

